

Open this link in Chrome... - EtienneK
http://isizulu.net/

======
mittsh
It remembers me all those gov, or big old school corporate websites that
highly suggest you to use IE. I remember one not long ago suggesting IE6 -
true story.

------
acron0
I appreciate the sentiment but good luck with this one.

